# Need opinion.....



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

A while back there was Kid names JJ down the road from me with chickens. 
He was called in to city hall and someone went out, said they were going to send notification papers to get the chickens out, and left. That night JJ's chickens were killed.....

Well, today I came home sick at 12. 
A lady from the city was here right as I pulled in. 
I knew she was here for the goats. I had 4 sophya, cricket who was bred and due in 2-3 weeks with twin girls, Oreo my buck, and phoebe my oldest doe. 

I talked to her, she said papers would be sent out formally tomorrow & that there's a meeting tomorrow about chickens and keeping them. I said ok whatever. Oh and the lady never told me her name. 

Well, I left at 1:20 to head to my property with sophya and was back by 2:00. 
Gate was open a foot to a foot and a half. 
I knew the goats were out. 
Was looking for them, and found crickets dead body. Turned around and phoebe was RIGHT behind me crying. 
The first thing that popped into my head without thinking was the city. 
Didn't bother looking for Oreo, called my dad and told him to turn around and come back that they were dead. 
Found Oreo, put phoebe in my truck til I could put sophya in a crate and I say with phoebs so I could calm her down. 

Dad got here and ruled it an animal because Oreo was scratched and bit on his body, but not head or throat. 
Cricket only had a slice on her tail that was pretty clean, 2 holes on her leg (not real big), and a drop of blood on her ear. Keep in mind, was pregnant. I believe she was in so much stress she started to deliver because there was a sack right there. 

Called every vet & all said they were on the outskirts of the county & couldn't make it to me. 

By then I decided that I needed to do a csection but by the time I went to grab a knife, I figure it would be too late, it was already an hour from my arrival. 

Neighbor said he saw 2 huskies run through his yard an into mine. .....

Now, I have 2 chihuahuas that are hunters and have killed plenty of *****/squirrels and went over dogs. One is tied up because she's so bad. The other is not. 
I also have a chicken running around loose. 
Wellllllll, none of them are touched. 

Mom called JJs mom and she said probably humans. 

My thoughts are this, no animal wild enough to chase my goats to kill but not eat are 1 smart enough to open the gate nor 2 dumb enough to walk by my soul survivor and let her get out. 
She is the first one out that gate by 99.9% of the time. 



What do y'all think? I'm devastated.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, also, police AND animal control came out and said it's a lite too fishy........


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. How horrible. I bet humans. How would husky's get the gate open.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know Emilie, but why would the city kill your goats, wouldn't they be able to just have a order signed by the courts forcing you to get rid of them? Or do you think this person is an imposter and not really from the city?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh and I am so sorry for your loss Emilie, that had to be just awful to come home and find them like that. That really stinks...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

emilieanne said:


> Oh and the lady never told me her name.


This is a red flag to me. Anyone from the city should be identifying themselves.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hm, this one is weird. 

Where I live those notices come in the mail and the county inspector comes out and takes sneaky pictures of whatever is wrong. They don't confront you at all. If it was an animal complaint then Animal Control would be the ones dealing with it. After the notices had been sent out and ignored. 
I think I would start by going to the proper office and seeing if a complaint has been lodged against you. I'm going to be really curious to see if a notice or ticket show up in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely not predators. Humans seem to be a better assumption, the question is who. 

I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, and my neighbor has a husky. He doesn't open gates and scratch things. He grabs body parts through the fence and pulls them into his yard. He also buries everything he kills.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There's a few things that kinda pop into my head.....1 this neighbor that saw these dogs go into your place does that person own any dogs. My hound can climb a chain link fence so even if you have a fence doesn't mean this persons dog didn't get in and he opened the gate to get them out once he seen them. 
My other thought is this lady is actually a person who lives by and has a issue with animals being in that area and she's a sick B****. Did someone turn in the owner with the chickens???? If so even though animal control the city who ever will not give you a name and will most likely say its a call in with no name but I bet you $100 they have a name. I know this because that's what happened to us with my old mare and long story short I know someone at animal control and got the name even though everyone else said it was a random call in. Any ways so there's most likely a name some where. I would call the police back tell them what this lady looks like and see if they will find the name and check it out. If not then on your free time I would drive around and look for this lady and if she did live by me I would kill her pet dog cat rat what ever break out every window in her house and slash her tires......see if she comes back then!!!!


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> If not then on your free time I would drive around and look for this lady and if she did live by me I would kill her pet dog cat rat what ever break out every window in her house and slash her tires......see if she comes back then!!!!


Killing more innocent animals wont help anything pets dont choose their owners. 
But if they do find the someone who did this... I'd take dog **** and put it in their air conditioning unit... Spray paint goat killer on the front of their house.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

[QUOTE="Jessica84;1557376"I would drive around and look for this lady and if she did live by me I would kill her pet dog cat rat what ever break out every window in her house and slash her tires......see if she comes back then!!!![/QUOTE]

You be SCARY!! I'm right there with ya tho


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Whoever this lady was, she can't be on your property without permission. Even law enforcement needs a warrant. Even if all she did was accidentally leave the gate open she is STILL liable as she had no right or business opening it in the first place. Definitely find out who she was and press charges.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh... Emilie I'm so sorry... I seriously have no words for this... Why would someone do this!? It's definitely humans, especially based on what you've said above, it's hard for me to believe it's something else. This needs to be reported, I'm so so so sorry Emilie!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You need to contact the city and find out if any code enforcement officers were set to be out at your place or JJ's place. If yes, you need to request to speak to that person at the main office (city hall most likely). With a supervisor of that person in front of you and her, you need to ask if she has huskies or like dogs. If its all on the up and up, this person my just be insane and letting her dogs attack and kill other animals. Freaky but possible.

Now if you find out that no code enforcement officers was scheduled to be out there, you need to spend some time driving around and looking for that vehicle. Do it as often as you can. It should be someone close so dont worry about going more then say, 6-8 blocks or 1-2 miles away from you place. Id focus mainly on connecting properties that you dont know the owners. 

Not sure if the above will lead to anything but it will at least give you the satisfaction of doing something. Am terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

I wouldn't kill her animals, but let me tell you... I would find creative ways to maker her life miserable and costly (not forever, just temporary)! Slash her car tires, (I know machines so I would >>> Destroy her car; leaving the fix hard to find, etc. I got *REALLY* mad just reading this. I can't even begin to imagine how you feel right now.

Now after I vented my frustrations toward this person... My condolences (to you). :hug: I hope you can find out who did this!

If it was a person from the city/county they would have identified them right away! We had someone here this summer doing a soil test. He couldn't identify himself faster!!

Again... I'm sorry this happened to you! Please keep us posted! :wink: :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I have long message in my head to the person. It will be posted in the near future  So sorry, prayers that it will get better


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! So sorry this happened I'm still trying to figure out why such a disregard for animals. Killing chickens, now this really? Do you live on acreage? I'm shocked that is just awful I would definitely find out who that lady was, I'd be calling the city 1st thing in the AM. Definitely a human or humans were involved at some point. The dogs may have helped with someone helping them... That's just horrid...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> You need to contact the city and find out if any code enforcement officers were set to be out at your place or JJ's place. If yes, you need to request to speak to that person at the main office (city hall most likely). With a supervisor of that person in front of you and her, you need to ask if she has huskies or like dogs. If its all on the up and up, this person my just be insane and letting her dogs attack and kill other animals. Freaky but possible.
> 
> Now if you find out that no code enforcement officers was scheduled to be out there, you need to spend some time driving around and looking for that vehicle. Do it as often as you can. It should be someone close so dont worry about going more then say, 6-8 blocks or 1-2 miles away from you place. Id focus mainly on connecting properties that you dont know the owners.
> 
> Not sure if the above will lead to anything but it will at least give you the satisfaction of doing something. Am terribly sorry for your loss.


I 2nd this!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

It's ridiculous how people don't even care about the living, breathing souls that are someone's whole life when they kill an animal. It's so heartless.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, all my neighbors are too old to have too big and strong of dogs to do this. Plus I know everyone on my street plus+ and when there's a health problem, I am the first one called. No one in my area of a few streets has huskies. 

There was a complaint filled but obviously, no name said. 

Animal control/the police were not notified before the last coming to my house & they said that was weird. 

Why would the city kill these animals? Cause they're all ridiculous jerks that just want to ..... I don't even know. 
It not like it's impossible cause well, come on. Anyone can do anything. 

I REALLY appreciate all the condolences and support. 
There's a meeting tomorrow, and we are going to raise cane! 
I will try and find the lady tomorrow at that meeting. JJ's mom will also be there. 


I have a theory though. 

The monster (person) walked into my property (only like an acre or two) and pushed open the gate. Sliced my one does tail to get blood smell and also possibly took a rag with them to touch my goats with so their dogs got the smell. 
Had someone else release the dogs as they opened the gate to my pen, opened up the gate for the dog and brought them in to do some damage. 

Now in my eyes, just the thought of someone wanting to do this to something PREGNANT is horrifying.......


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Now in my eyes, just the thought of someone wanting to do this to something PREGNANT is horrifying.......


Or ANYTHING living!!! It blows my mind! :-o :veryangry:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Yep, that makes the whole situation even more horrifying. Your theory makes sense- make it look like either the goats escaped, you left the get open, or the dogs managed to, and set the dogs on the goats. That way it looks like it's just uncontrollable dogs. This is absolutely insane. Prayers!!!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks!! 
Cricket was inside the pen though....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Emilieanne, I think you're going to find out the city had absolutely nothing to do with this horrible act. I've never had a governmental official of any kind ever come on my property - regardless of where I lived - that did not identify themselves and state why they were there immediately. I think you're going to find that someone does not like animals and has decided to take things into their own hands because they cannot change zoning laws or force the animals out legally. I am so sorry that this has happened and my heart goes out to you and your poor animals. :tear:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

We will find out tomorrow, hopefully, because my mom and I are going to that meeting. 
No one and I mean no one, is getting away with this. 
Not even if it were the president of USA! It's just not right. 

Another reason why I think it's someone from the city is because someone from the city "investigated" jj's chickens and said it was a **** but there were CLEAN CUTS on their throats. .....!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no! So sorry emilieanne! :hug:

However, I have to disagree with returning evil for evil...it never works out well  Go the legal route, and good luck!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh no! So sorry emilieanne! :hug: However, I have to disagree with returning evil for evil...it never works out well  Go the legal route, and good luck!


Well, a blank wouldn't hurt.. Just sting maybe lol. 
Not taking their life just showing them to stay off my property. 
And the humans, well, I don't really give a crap about their feelings. They have no right to be happy with themselves right now, IMO. 
the policeman said going legally and trying to get my money's worth isn't worth it am I need I just get in their face and demand it once I find them.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

emilieanne said:


> We will find out tomorrow, hopefully, because my mom and I are going to that meeting.
> No one and I mean no one, is getting away with this.
> Not even if it were the president of USA! It's just not right.
> 
> Another reason why I think it's someone from the city is because someone from the city "investigated" jj's chickens and said it was a **** but there were CLEAN CUTS on their throats. .....!


I understand you're upset and angry - you have every right to be, and I absolutely agree 100% that it is not right. Don't let yourself sink to their level, though. You're better than that and I've read enough of your posts to know you would never do something like this to another person or their animals. Don't let whoever did this cause you to forget that or to give up your code of ethics, beliefs, morals and values.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Emilie I am SO sorry.... I just don't understand why someone would do something like this!!!  this made me cry  :hug:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Even if it's not worth it for monetary value they were certainly trespassing, and might qualify for a cruelty charge.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry about what happened. It's horrible...beyond words. No one should ever have to be faced with this kind of evil. I can understand your pain and anger, however, please be careful that you don't break the law or stoop to the disgusting level of whoever did this. I would find out, somehow, who did it, then go to the police, or whatever authority could help you. Honestly, I have very little faith in the justice system, but for you to become a criminal by inflicting property damage to the pig who did this will not solve anything. 

Also, once you know for sure who did it, I would use word of mouth and tell your story to everyone who will listen. People need to know what this "person" is capable of, and you can help that happen. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

emilieanne said:


> Well, a blank wouldn't hurt.. Just sting maybe lol.
> Not taking their life just showing them to stay off my property.


Yes, a blank would hurt - specifically, it would hurt you. Since 9/11 and the creation of The Office of Homeland Security we all run the risk of being arrested and charged with making terroristic threats by even threatening to kick someones ass. What do you think is going to happen if you actually shoot someone with a blank?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> Yes, a blank would hurt - specifically, it would hurt you. Since 9/11 and the creation of The Office of Homeland Security we all run the risk of being arrested and charged with making terroristic threats by even threatening to kick someones ass. What do you think is going to happen if you actually shoot someone with a blank?


Goatcrazy, I think you missed the LOL, I think she was just kidding


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry this happened...How heartbreaking! I have to agree with Goatie granny and everyone who said..dont stoop to their level....dont get yourself in trouble..seek the truth and make them pay..legally...you are so much better then they are...there are ways to make the pay for their evil without going to their level, if it was someone at the city...Im sure they are a loan ranger..because this is not a legal act..I cant believe the city would turn a blind eye to this kind of act....with her not giving her name, a business card..something to ID herself as legit...I doubt she was there on behalf the city...If city wanted the goats removed, they would have brought the humane Society and taken them off...not kill them ....I wish all the strength you need to get through this, find who did it..and deal with it..(legally) Hugs!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

OH NOOOO!!!! I am SOO angry for you that this happened.  :hug:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha guys, I was messin around. I would never actually pull a gun on someone. 

I did speak to the police officer and he said that if those dogs come back, they might go for my dogs and that I deff need to have my .22 ready in case. 
He also said going the legal way trying to get my money worth that was in those goats isn't going to be a good chance of winning and that I need to plead "little girl horribly hurt" in order to get some money. 

My story has already been leaked. It's on the city's website, mom is sending my story to the news channels, and were going to city hall tonight for the meeting about chickens and bringing up my goats. 
My mom posted it on her Facebook and let me tell you, she knows plenty powerful people. Including the sheriffs dept.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

That's good. This needs to spread everywhere, I want to see it on the national news! In all seriousness though, the more it gets out the better. Then there will be more people that know. Do be aware though- there will probably be some people that are like "oh this person did the right thing, those goats deserved to die", etc. they are wrong, but it most likely will happen. Stay strong if it does, and I hope you get something back or at least figure out who the person was!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!! 
I got pictures from my dad of sophya and phoebe. 
Sophya I devastated and I just don't know what to do for her. 

Some people are ridiculous and will be sayin they deserved to die, I'm not harmed by it lol. I know what is right and what is wrong, I think it's pretty dead set, this is wrong.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

They won't eat out of crickets bowl....... 
They did eventually once they realized she's not coming.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I seriously doubt this is anyone from the city. Government officials don't show up and not identify themselves then come back later and slaughter animals. If they want them removed they get legal orders to have them removed. If this was indeed a person and not an animal, I believe it is some nutcase that doesn't like animals that was posing as a city official. It could have been animals though, I don't know how the gate was opened but it isn't beyond my belief yet, that it could have been animals.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm so heartbroken for you and your other goaties. pictures of them looking devastated brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you! 
Hopefully my girls can come home soon to the property (not my house).


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

those pictures make me heartbroken. I'm so sorry Emilie


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

littlegoatgirl said:


> those pictures make me heartbroken. I'm so sorry Emilie


Thank you 
I have a better picture from today.









They're satisfied but still worried & ..... Jumpy.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm glad I don't have to worry about crazy people like you do. I don't think it sounds like a city official though. Maybe someone was looking at your goats while you were gone and their dogs attacked the goats. When you showed up they panicked and tried to cover their tracks by saying they were from the city and that's why they got out of there so fast without leaving a name. Without a witness it's hard to say what happened. Maybe you could get some kind of hidden trail/game camera set up by the gate and catch the person/animal.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Whatever you do, dont assume or accuse anyone at the meeting. The more rational and mature you come across, the more people will be willing to help/listen. In other words, dont go there saying the city did it. Cause they didnt. It may have been someone who works for the city but the city had nothing to do with it. They have way to much to lose and nothing to gain from an act like this. Now there maybe some twisted plot that would fit in to the city doing it. Such as re zoning but again, they wouldnt kill animals. They would drag you through court to drain your money until you caved. Its much cleaner and free (tax payer money).


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Whatever you do, dont assume or accuse anyone at the meeting. The more rational and mature you come across, the more people will be willing to help/listen. In other words, dont go there saying the city did it. Cause they didnt. It may have been someone who works for the city but the city had nothing to do with it. They have way to much to lose and nothing to gain from an act like this. Now there maybe some twisted plot that would fit in to the city doing it. Such as re zoning but again, they wouldnt kill animals. They would drag you through court to drain your money until you caved. Its much cleaner and free (tax payer money).


Totally agree!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

emilieanne said:


> Thank you!
> Hopefully my girls can come home soon to the property (not my house).


I sure hope so! How are you holding up, Emilie? I cannot even begin to imagine how someone could do this to someone else's animals. :tear:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..poor babies...they look like they are starting to settle in todays pic...I hope all goes well at the meeting..I totally agree with TDG...you need to present yourself as controlled but determined to get to the truth...enlist the cities help instead of accusing....lots of deep breaths! the support from your mom..you can do this...
again, im very sorry for your loss and in such a tragic way...


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

So sad.....i have cameras on my entire property.....and intend to get a lgd soon. So sorry this happened to you. I believe you will find the truth out. Stay in control and let the law do their job. Doing something in revenge is not going to bring your babies back. And the rest need you to be there for them. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## itscrazyaroundhere (Nov 23, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this has happened  this is just awful! I agree with what others have said, a town officer/official should have identified themselves, to the best of my knowledge at least in my state, they cannot just enter your property without your permission either, or without an officer with a warrant. I have lived in the country most of my life, in my experience animals wether they be wild or a domestic dog don't generally kill something just to do so, even domestic dogs will chew some of what they kill. My personal opinion is this was a human and not an animal. My animals can be pretty sneaky but they have yet to learn how to open the gates on their own....


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I just saw this, and I'm so sorry for what you went through. The official definitely should have identified themselves. I agree that you should be calm with the county, but still be firm in wanting any possible answers. Something definitely is fishy about the whole situation. No dog or other animal would kill an animal without biting the neck or even chewing on the corpse. Plus no animal can open a gate like that. It almost has to be a human. 

I hope you get some answers


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Curious for an update....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Someone had said a few posts up that maybe they came to my house with their dogs to see the goats, panicked cause they were killed and said they were city officials. -the city person came at 12. I left @ 1 and everything was fine. By 2 the two were dead. 

We went to the meeting but didn't speak because JJ an his "duckies" (chickens) problem was going on and we didn't want to disturb that not accuse anyone at that meeting. 
Yes, I live in the town with the autistic boy who had chickens and the city wouldn't let him have them. But then did. 
Last night, the chicken pilot program was denied for a renewed program. No more chickens. 

The Daytona beach new journal came and wrote a story. It's on their website if you wanna google it and find it. I don't have the link :/ 
More reporters for news channels are coming in 15 min and my whole town already knows about the goats. 

The city manager wants the bodies dug up, and they were last night, for further investigation.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Also, you cannot see my goats from the street nor hear them really so I don't think someone would walk up there. 
Most of it is privacy fence & is pretty high lol.








That's inside my house.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hopefully as news spreads, you find out who did this.  :hug:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks ! 
I'm trying to keep my head up an look for new does (for Christmas!)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How awful emilieanne! I'm so sorry this happened....but I am a bit confused....the town allows goats but not chickens??


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> How awful emilieanne! I'm so sorry this happened....but I am a bit confused....the town allows goats but not chickens??


Well, yes and no. 
You're allowed to have goats until 16 weeks of their age. 
But with me having Nigerians that are trained to be quiet and have manners, it wasn't really noticed that I had goats. 
We pretty much have enough land to be classified as agricultural But they don't want to admit that. Who would? 
They rely on the property owners to so the research and someone said any farm animal will deplete the property of it's value. That's not correct so .. Yeah. It's tough.

Thank you!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That sounds silly...allowed to have them for 4 months? Who does that?? So is it going to be an issue for you having them now?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> That sounds silly...allowed to have them for 4 months? Who does that?? So is it going to be an issue for you having them now?


I agree, wondering the same thing.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

My city is messed up .. In a nice way. 

It won't matter because the property will be finished by this weekend, or is suppose to be, and my girls are at a 4h leaders house until then. 
He is zoned for Ag and livestock so they're good.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well that's good! Hope things look up soon for you!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!! 
I should have a good update REAL soon. 
Fox 35 interviewed me and I'll be on at 10:15/10:30


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow that's cool, good that you're spreading the news!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd love to see the interview. If you can post a link to it, please do. I'm praying for you all.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

GoatieGranny said:


> I'd love to see the interview. If you can post a link to it, please do. I'm praying for you all.


Agreed.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would love to see the interview as well! Praying for answers :hug:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Me 5...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Same here


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I had some dogs attack my pack goats a few years back. Called the sheriff's department and the deputy immediately ID'd himself and sent someone out. We knew who owned those dogs and the deputy went to talk to them. They got fined over $800 and had to give up the dogs. My goats were very traumatized and had a difficult time getting over meeting any dog after that.
If you find out who did this awful thing, if all us goat people got the address we could create an uncomfortable atmosphere by a simple letter campaign. Nothing that constitutes harassment but enough to let them know we don't put up with that kind of BS toward any animal along with our beloved animals. Another place to contact is your local animal rights group. They know how to deal with this type of situation.
I am so sorry you have had to deal with this and the loss of your babies. I know I would make someone pay somehow.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, these people are gunna pay. 
We have a lead but I'm not allowed to say just yet, which is killing me cause I want to tell y'all!! 
I'm working on getting the links. 
They made me look depressed. 
My boyfriend was there for the interview and watched it on tv. He said they made me look depressed too. Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.myfoxorlando.com/story/24150513/deputies-investigating-goat-deaths-in-debary

It makes me year up every time I watch it :/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So glad you are getting coverage on this....hope they figure something out with the investigation on the bodies :hug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:hug: I hope your lead takes you somewhere. great interview. I don't think you look depressed, I think you look sad, and rightly so since it was such a traumatic experience! I think it's good that general public can get a sense that a goat is NOT just a goat, and that we goat owners love our little ones very dearly.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Great interview, Emilie. I agree, you don't look depressed. I shared this on facebook, hopefully we can get the word out!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great interview! No you don't look depressed just very sad, which is quite understandable. Hopefully they will catch who this was and bring them to justice.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I thought the interview was great! You didn't seem depressed, you kind of just told it how it is. I hope you guys are able to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys  

At first, I didn't think I would be any bit traumatized but I've realized I am a little bit with cricket being pregnant & me not immediately cutting her open in hopes of saving the babies.

I have a stethoscope & I should have listened for a heart beat. If there was something I should have reached in or cut her open.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't beat yourself up Emilie, You were understandably in shock, and I don't imagine the babies were alive by the time you found mom anyway. They get everything through the umbilical cord, it wouldn't take long after mom died for them to pass as well, I am thinking around 6 minutes. I don't know if that is any comfort but I doubt there was anything you could have done by the time you found them. 
This was a horrible thing to have happen and so unfair. I do hope you find whoever is responsible.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!!

I'm trying to get my mind of off loosing her and on to getting one of these darlings:









Just gotta keep my head up and get the property ready for my girls I guess.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Venice and Katalina!! Too freakin' cute


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so do you have to decide? Man those kiddos are CUTE I couldn't decide


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

emilieanne said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I'm trying to get my mind of off loosing her and on to getting one of these darlings:
> 
> Just gotta keep my head up and get the property ready for my girls I guess.


I agree with you to a point. You have lost animals that were very special to you. Any time someone loses someone or something special they have to go through a grief process in order to accept it, put it in proper context, and move on. If you try to cut it short for whatever reason it will always comes back to bite you in the butt at some point. Just something to think about.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Personally, I deal with it better by getting a new critter to focus on, otherwise I just dwell on it. My cat was hit by a car last month and I was completely out of it until I got a new puppy


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sorry, Zebra. :blue: I understand what you are saying, but I can't do that - it always feels like I'm not being fair to the new animal. Like I'm trying to 'replace' the animal I lost instead of accepting the new animal for his/her unique and individual qualities. Maybe it's just me, though.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Each person is different - I'm just pointing out that it's not necessarily a bad thing, some of us cope better that way and some are like you.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Point taken, and I totally agree with you.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Zebra, that's exactly the way I am!! 

I feel like others may think I'm trying to replace them but when I loose an animal, I feel like I have let them down by not giving them a long enough life. 
I've always been raised to give another a chance. It's meant to be that I didn't have her long enough to have kids & the next doe(s) I get are meant to go to me. 
That's the way I always look at it. 

My boyfriend was already planning on getting me a kitten (barn kitten) for Christmas so I think I'll be good,  
Not saying I'm not getting one of those doelings because OMG! I can't decide on which one. Lol I'm stuck between Venice, katalina, and prescoe x Sam doeling 3. 



Thank you guys for all of your support!! 
Be here Monday because i will have some news, promised


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

The way I see it is...there are so many animals out there that can use a good home...and some that are desperate for a new home....so I tend to be one that gets another right away. I think it helps me not to dwell on the loss.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> The way I see it is...there are so many animals out there that can use a good home...and some that are desperate for a new home....so I tend to be one that gets another right away. I think it helps me not to dwell on the loss.


That's the exact way I see it as!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Your interview was great, you don't look depressed, merely sad, and who wouldn't be? I plan to share this with friends!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Just read every page, I can't wait to hear your update that you have for tomorrow.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys  
As soon as I come home from school, around 3:15/3:30 as long as I'm not at city hall, I will e giving you a major update


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Is everybody ready??? I sure am!! 


We found out who it was, he is being sued by us. 
Paperwork has already been sent to my dads lawyer. 
There's something else I was gunna say. Not sure what though :scratch: onder:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Is everybody ready??? I sure am!!
> 
> We found out who it was, he is being sued by us.
> Paperwork has already been sent to my dads lawyer.
> There's something else I was gunna say. Not sure what though :scratch: onder:


YES!!! So happy to hear you got him. I hope the police are pursuing criminal prosecution also...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgosh! It was a person?! Sheesh, are ya kiddin' me? How did he do it? That's crazy... how'd you find out?! :shock:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been following this, but just wasn't able to find the right words to say, I'm so sorry you lost them, but that's great that you found out who did it, and I'm glad that they will be paying for it.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Glad you got the guy and will be getting justice. It won't make your loss an easier but at least this individual will be held accountable for his actions.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Is everybody ready??? I sure am!!
> 
> We found out who it was, he is being sued by us.
> Paperwork has already been sent to my dads lawyer.
> There's something else I was gunna say. Not sure what though :scratch: onder:


That's great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :leap:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great news! Sorry that you and your beloved goats, not to mention JJ's chickens had to be this cruel man's victim. Now hoping justice will be swiftly served.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Did the man have dogs or just do it himself?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am just guessing here, but if there is litigation started, she probably can't say much until the trial is over. Or the judge's decision or however they do it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

emilieanne said:


> Is everybody ready??? I sure am!!
> 
> We found out who it was, he is being sued by us.
> Paperwork has already been sent to my dads lawyer.
> There's something else I was gunna say. Not sure what though :scratch: onder:


YES!!!! :clap: That is wonderful news! Is the city pursuing criminal charges?


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> I am just guessing here, but if there is litigation started, she probably can't say much until the trial is over. Or the judge's decision or however they do it.


True, but still... Doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been following your posts as well, so sorry you had to go through all that! I'm glad you found out who did it, and pressing charges against him. I can't believe someone would be so cruel. I wish the best of luck to you in this matter as well as with your new girl which ever one you decide on. they are all so cute:mrgreen:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so glad that you have some answers and closure to this. Did he open your pen and put a dog in there, or do it himself? How did you figure out who it was?


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh gosh I just found this! I'm so sorry about your babies ... thats just tragic.

until reaching the last page, I _was_ going to say ... I'm picking that there was a dog involved because of your comment on the other goats being jumpy for some days afterwards ... I've seen that before ... but it would have to have been called out once the job was done.

But now I guess you have more than a calculated guess in that regard ... but I'd have to wonder ... someone told you he saw two huskies ... if there was human involvement why didn't he 'see' that? To me I'd call him my primary suspect ... but maybe you know him better than that.

On a more satisfactory note ... and I mean this comment in a purely legal sense ... Go For Blood Girl!!

And make sure he's served a trespass notice ... of course that won't physically stop a sick **** like that, but its fighting talk and helps to put people off ... besides it puts you on good legal footing should he so much as look over the fence in future.

I live in another country, but I'm picking trespass notices are pretty much the same ... they have a certain format, and a place in them where they refer to about three sections of the trespass act ... generic sections to do with walking on the land etc.

What I do is take their format, and replace those generic sections with hand picked ones out of the act ... one on basic entry ... one on damage to property ... another on harm to livestock if you can find one ... and one that would cover him, say, chucking anything into the property or shooting over it.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Also ... don't fret about not getting straight to the C section ... none of its your fault ... and I know from experience that you have to be well within 10 minutes to get them OK.

Its a normal healthy part of the grief process to think it though ...:hug:

PS ... I like prescoe x Sam doeling 2 ...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys  
Ill be REALLY surprised if no one wonders how I hit the nail on the head. 
What had happened was they asked me neighbors to "fish" on my lake with his dogs. Walked over to my house, opened the gate and BAM! Two dead goats. 
That's what police said not me. 
I wasn't allowed to say anything until we got the paperwork in line. 
Now that it's in line, I'm pretty positive I'm good. 

My dad is pissed about all this, so is my mom, my dads lawyer, and I am too of course.

Hey, I have a few acres that I need fenced up so that I can keep them down at my property & not be cramed. I think he can pay for that, and the loss of my girls, her babies, an my buck.  
Also, with new fenced in property calls for a barn, don't ya think? I do. In order for them to be safe & be able to RUN come something else, I think all that is needed.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Also, it's been exactly a week, please remember my girl & Oreo. <3 
They're allowed to leave the earth, but not be forgotten.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Always loved and never forgotten. I have had several problems with dogs getting on my property but mostly wild ones. I did have a rabid Rottweiler get in an attack my rabbits and chickens, he couldn't get to my goats they were locked up in the barn. This dog chased myself, animal control and the police into my house. While he was ramming his head against my door I said shoot him , but town ordinance says you can't !!!!! So the stupid police tried to pepper spray him through the screen door. That didn't work as it all came back in and choked us. Hours latter he left and they tracked him and had him put down. He was a rescue that someone neglected and let loose. Also I had a couple of huskies get in and ran off with my chickens. The animals on the property go attract dogs and coyotes so I've had to put up some double fencing on 1 1/4 acres of my land. My neighbors fought me on what kind of fencing I put up. Again sorry for the Loss of your precious goats. This is the fencing I had to put up (double ) to keep the dogs out.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Chopsgoats said:


> Sorry for your loss. Always loved and never forgotten. I have had several problems with dogs getting on my property but mostly wild ones. I did have a rabid Rottweiler get in an attack my rabbits and chickens, he couldn't get to my goats they were locked up in the barn. This dog chased myself, animal control and the police into my house. While he was ramming his head against my door I said shoot him , but town ordinance says you can't !!!!! So the stupid police tried to pepper spray him through the screen door. That didn't work as it all came back in and choked us. Hours latter he left and they tracked him and had him put down. He was a rescue that someone neglected and let loose. Also I had a couple of huskies get in and ran off with my chickens. The animals on the property go attract dogs and coyotes so I've had to put up some double fencing on 1 1/4 acres of my land. My neighbors fought me on what kind of fencing I put up. Again sorry for the Loss of your precious goats. This is the fencing I had to put up (double ) to keep the dogs out.


That had to be a humorous horror story. I'm so sorry!!

(Humor from a rabid dog thinking he's gunna get inside ) But that is very sad that someone RESCUED him then decided he they didn't care about him :/

Where I will be keeping my animals, there is only true wild animals and I will have an LGD and another dog out there, not to mention the neighbors will be watching them and ill be down there 2x a day.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

Phew!!! First something smells very rotten in your situation.................If this were ever to happen to me I would first call to here an individual would have made a complaint if there ever was one in the first place.
Now, I would DEFINITELY get in contact with your local tv station and inform them of what has happened and ask them TO SEND A REPORTER OUT to help you solve this horrible injustice. Take lots of photos if yOu can. ................
Also contact your newspaper, ask for a reporter who is interested in animal right issues.
Talk to several vets if you can..............send them photos of what was done to the animals.................
When it comes to defending my animals I will not let this go, there would be hell to pay to the individuals that did this.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> Phew!!! First something smells very rotten in your situation.................If this were ever to happen to me I would first call to here an individual would have made a complaint if there ever was one in the first place. Now, I would DEFINITELY get in contact with your local tv station and inform them of what has happened and ask them TO SEND A REPORTER OUT to help you solve this horrible injustice. Take lots of photos if yOu can. ................ Also contact your newspaper, ask for a reporter who is interested in animal right issues. Talk to several vets if you can..............send them photos of what was done to the animals................. When it comes to defending my animals I will not let this go, there would be hell to pay to the individuals that did this.


We already found out who it was & I was on fox 35 news also in the Daytona beach news journal.

We took plenty of pictures also.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I am SOOOOOO glad you found out who this sick person was! So did his dogs 'accidentally' kill them, or did he just let them?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> I am SOOOOOO glad you found out who this sick person was! So did his dogs 'accidentally' kill them, or did he just let them?


He let them ..... 
He did ask to go fishin on my lake to actually go fishin, he didn't walk up to my lake for no reason. 
He doesn't even live in my neighborhood. Lol


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I would call animal control and check this out. These people would not have let them out because they would be happy to collect fines. This sounds very fishy to me. Obviously the neighbors husky did the actual deed, but i doubt it could open the gate.. If it wasnt really animal control that person could/should be arrested for impersonating an officer.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> I would call animal control and check this out. These people would not have let them out because they would be happy to collect fines. This sounds very fishy to me. Obviously the neighbors husky did the actual deed, but i doubt it could open the gate.. If it wasnt really animal control that person could/should be arrested for impersonating an officer.


We did call animal control the day of the incident. 
The lady was actually from the city but she didn't report to anyone that she was coming out & she told the man who did the deed to come watch for my truck to leave then to go in and kill my goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So are they both arrested now? The man and the lady at the city?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So are they both arrested now? The man and the lady at the city?


No one is arrested but let's just say they are being sued.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

So the city worker basically contracted someone to do this? I would for sure be trying to have her arrested. Did you go to the news with this new info?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am just flabbergasted over this!! It is just crazy that anyone would do this or have someone do this!!! 
I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
Yeah I went to the news. 
The link is on this thread somewhere. 
The city worker wS "co-working" with another man.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

That is a horrific story. I am glad you are suing them. 

Can just ask if you have/ or got a big dog?
Its pretty peaceful around here but we have some questionable foot traffic along the road that borders our frontage- I am glad we have a LGD and 2 working dogs patrolling even if they are noisy at times....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, at my house I figured since I'm SO close to a main main road, no animal would come. And I was right. 
So I was waiting to get my dog. 
My property that my goats will be at looks like this:

















And is surrounded by two things. 
- many many acres 
And
- very awesome neighbors who are watching out for our property.

I mean, it's so "tight family" down there that if an unknown vehicle goes down there, they stop and ask who you are. 
Heck, people didn't recognize my truck when I started driving and called my dad to see who was going down there.

I actually am going to pick up my two dogs today or tomorrow to put them down there. 
One is a LGD an his name is diesel. 
Diesel is a Great Pyrenees. 
Then there's kiya that's learning from diesel.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, that lady from the city and the man must be very sick and twisted. Do you know why they did this?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Because I had goats and they're freaks pretty much. 
It's not like my goats were bothering them. I live exCtly 5 minutes away from him.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, what scumbags.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

that's awful...so twisted


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so call me strange but what purpose did this serve them??? I always think about why people do things, try to put my foot in their shoes so to speak, but let's go hurt some animals intentionally is right up there with murderers, child molesters...etc... Makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. I actually feel bad sometimes for these people, in the sense that they have LOST ALL decency whatsoever. Don't get me wrong the deserve what's coming to them, they deserve to be sued, punished etc..., it's just a REALLY! WOW, and the purpose was??? Sad, sick, and crazy all at the same time Okay rant over... This just makes me sad/mad all at the same time.

Did you get any new girls yet?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Okay, so call me strange but what purpose did this serve them??? I always think about why people do things, try to put my foot in their shoes so to speak, but let's go hurt some animals intentionally is right up there with murderers, child molesters...etc... Makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. I actually feel bad sometimes for these people, in the sense that they have LOST ALL decency whatsoever. Don't get me wrong the deserve what's coming to them, they deserve to be sued, punished etc..., it's just a REALLY! WOW, and the purpose was??? Sad, sick, and crazy all at the same time Okay rant over... This just makes me sad/mad all at the same time. Did you get any new girls yet?


To them the point was to keep their city "pure" so to speak. To have no one breaking any code laws. IMO, they need to be in a mental institute before they murder humans.

I hasn't gotten any girls yet. Buuuuut I think my step mom is getting me this one:









And my mom gettin this one:









Then once I get money from Christmas there's a doe I want down the road but I have to test her first so ill probably gettin her too. ;D

The pen was finished yesterday. Now we just have to run barbed wire and electric fence


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice emilieanne! Both the new does and the pen! :stars: How exciting to have a new safe place for the goaties!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice looking does The pen looks great too Cool, now you have a safe place for your goats....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That woman should be fired from her job. She is doing illegal activity while getting her paycheck from your taxes.

Glad your new place is almost done.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys  
All the doors lock. 
Soon, like in a few days, I will be hookin up electric so they have some light at night & will have heat when it's freezing. 
There is a padlock on the gate to get back there then there also will be a lock on the gay to get into the pen.
My animals will be locked up under 2 keys at night. 
The pens are HUGE so they should be happy and warm  

The lady from the city is For sure going to be called out on it at the least.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice pen and shelters, Emilie! I bet they will be happy in there


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks great, Emilie. I like those does as well  :thumb:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

:thumbup: exciting Emilie!  Where's the property at, and is it just the goats there or do you stay there sometimes or... I'm probably just being blonde, forgive me! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys 
Just the goats, and the two dogs I have (kiya the LGD in training & diesel the LGD) will be down there.  
Kiya and diesel are down there now though so yeah.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow...I lost track of this thread....My kids keep asking if you found the people!! I am so glad you did...Its so unreal that anyone would do that....I'm also suprised no arrests have been made...both need jail time and saddly the dogs used for the attack need to be put down....they are not safe...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree 110% ^^


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I completely agree too!!


----------

